# esta/está norma



## Syriana

Hola, Hola:

¿Estoy usando la palabra Esta correctamente?     

Está norma fue desarrollada de acuerdo con las normas del Concilio en Septiembre del 2005. 

¡Muchas Gracias de ante mano!


----------



## Mei

No, en este contexto va sin acento.

*E*sta norma fue desarrollada de acuerdo con las normas del Concilio en Septiembre del 2005. 

Mei


----------



## Syriana

Gracias Mei, se aprecia tu ayuda!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Está: Verbo estar:
Está (él) muy enojado contigo
Esta: Pronombre demostrativo femenino que indica que algo está cerca de la persona que habla o representa lo que se acaba de mencionar:
*E*sta norma fue desarrollada de acuerdo con las normas del Concilio en Septiembre del 2005
Saludos


----------



## Laia

Ésta lleva acento cuando es un pronombre.

Ejemplo:
Esta caja es azul. --> Sin acento
Ésta es azul.  --> Con acento


----------



## Syriana

Tigger uhuhu y Laia, 

Muchas gracias por su ayuda, creo que me quedo claro. 

Saludos


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

No hay por qué


----------



## Laia

Exacto, de nada


----------



## WillyLandron

"Esta" no necesita el acento gráfico cuando es un pronombre si no hay riesgo de anfibología.

*este**2**, ta**, to**.*
 (Del lat. _iste, ista, istud, istos, istas_).
* 1.* pron. dem. Designa lo que está cerca de la persona que habla, o representa y señala lo que se acaba de mencionar. U. las formas m. y f. c. adj. y c. s.
 ORTOGR. En este último caso  escr. con acento  cuando existe riesgo de anfibología.


----------



## WillyLandron

The words _solo_, _ese_, _este_, and _aquel_  DO NOT need an accent unless the sentence is confusing without them:


----------



## Laia

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> The words _solo_, _ese_, _este_, and _aquel_ DO NOT need an accent unless the sentence is confusing without them:


 
So... always?

Ese libro está ahí.
Ése está ahí. 

I was teached this way...


----------



## WillyLandron

The rule was changed back in 1999 and many people are not aware of it. Others stick to the rule to ALWAYS put it like some newspapers and editors.

I would approach it this way: 

It's not wrong to write: "Yo sólo quiero aclarar el tema." even when it's obvious you mean "only" so if you want to leave it in there, by all means, help yourself. You would be doing what "EL MUNDO" el "EL PAÍS" in Spain do.

But when you see a sentence like: "Yo SOLO quiero aclarar el tema." (remember, it has to be obvious within the context that it means "only") don't think there has been a typo or an error. It's not considered an error anymore by the Real Academia. They think the accent is superfluos in most cases.


----------



## BetB

Be careful: 
about este, ese y aquel: they don't have an accent if they are adjectives (Aquel sillón es rojo) but thy do if they are pronouns (éste es azul, aquél es rojo). 
"Yo sólo quiero aclarar el tema." = Yo solamente quiero aclarar el tema
"Yo SOLO quiero aclarar el tema." = Yo solo (alone) quiero aclarar el tema. 

"sólo" has accent if it can be replaced by "solamente". 




			
				WillyLandron said:
			
		

> The rule was changed back in 1999 and many people are not aware of it. Others stick to the rule to ALWAYS put it like some newspapers and editors.
> 
> I would approach it this way:
> 
> It's not wrong to write: "Yo sólo quiero aclarar el tema." even when it's obvious you mean "only" so if you want to leave it in there, by all means, help yourself. You would be doing what "EL MUNDO" el "EL PAÍS" in Spain do.
> 
> But when you see a sentence like: "Yo SOLO quiero aclarar el tema." (remember, it has to be obvious within the context that it means "only") don't think there has been a typo or an error. It's not considered an error anymore by the Real Academia. They think the accent is superfluos in most cases.


----------



## Laia

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> The rule was changed back in 1999 and many people are not aware of it.


Wow 
Pues a mi nadie me avisó de este cambio...
Me cuesta creerlo. Hice la selectividad en el año 2003... tengo la impresión de que si en el examen de Lengua Castellana hubiese puesto "Ese está ahí" me hubiesen bajado alguna décima de la nota...  
Siento decirlo, pero no me gusta este cambio de norma.


----------



## Alundra

BetB said:
			
		

> Be careful:
> about este, ese y aquel: they don't have an accent if they are adjectives (Aquel sillón es rojo) but thy do if they are pronouns (éste es azul, aquél es rojo).
> "Yo sólo quiero aclarar el tema." = Yo solamente quiero aclarar el tema
> "Yo SOLO quiero aclarar el tema." = Yo solo (alone) quiero aclarar el tema.
> 
> "sólo" has accent if it can be replaced by "solamente".


 
Hola BetB, 

como  WillyLandron ha explicado en varios mensajes, la norma cambió hace algunos años, y hoy en día, a menos que haya confusión en la frase *no es necesario* poner acento, en unos o en otros. (ni en solo, este, ese o aquel)

Pero* no es necesario* no indica que los de la vieja escuela no lo pongamos por costumbre... yo soy la primera que se me va la mano al acento en cuanto escribo... pero si se pone, no hay ningún problema, aunque ya no es necesario...

Alundra.


----------



## WillyLandron

Either 'solo' or 'sólo' is correct when it means 'only.' You CAN leave the accent out if the sentence is NOT confusing without it.

This is what the DRAE says about solo *OR* sólo as and adjective:

*solo**2* *o* *sólo**.*


* 1.* adv. m. Únicamente, solamente.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


_


----------



## WillyLandron

Creo que es importante conocer esta nueva norma más que seguirla. S*O*lo la menciono para que los que aprenden castellano no vean un "solo" como adjetivo sin acento y piensen que se trate de un error o se confundan. 

Es para que no vayan a creer que un autor que escribe correctamente el castellano no sepa escribir como se debe.


----------



## WillyLandron

Correction:

The rule was changed in 19*59 *not 19*99* (my source as a document from 1999). That was the year they decided that _prohíbe _needed an accent, that and that _vió_, _dió_, _fué_, and _fuí _should be written _vio_, _dio_, _fue_, and _fui_.


----------



## Alundra

En esta página de normas de acentuación de la RAE viene:

Punto 4.6.2 (Tilde diacrítica en los demostrativos)
Punto 4.6.4 a) Sólo/Solo

http://www.campusred.net/rae/pdf/capitulo_4.pdf


Alundra.


----------



## Alundra

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> Correction:
> 
> The rule was changed in 19*59 *not 19*99* (my source as a document from 1999). That was the year they decided that _prohíbe _needed an accent, that and that _vió_, _dió_, _fué_, and _fuí _should be written _vio_, _dio_, _fue_, and _fui_.


 
The problem, Willy, is people like me, (I studied stress rules some years ago...  ) is very difficult don't write a stress, ejejej.. the habits are very bad...  

Alundra.


----------



## WillyLandron

I was looking for that document all over the net. The link I had to it got broken. Thanks!

For those who don't understand RAEse, it says :

_este_, _ese _and _aquel _"may" (_puede _is the Spanish) have accents when they are used as pronouns

solo takes an accent mark when it means 'only' and can be confuse with 'alone.'

Here's a good case where not putting the accent might confuse readers:

Como solo al mediodía.

Does it mean 'I eat ALONE at noon." or "I only eat at noon." 

There, according to the current rule you STILL need the accent.

But in cases like:

"Lo digo solo para ayudarte." you don't NEED the accent. However, the RAE does not explicitly say you CANNOT have the accent there. And it's pretty common to see it there in careful writing. So don't worry. No pasa nada.


----------



## WillyLandron

Creo que en el caso de _ese_, _este_, _aquel _y _solo _no presenta ningún problema. Lo que pasa es que muchos sabemos que _vió_, _fué_, etc. ya no llevan acento y los que ponen la tilde...bueno...digamos que son _gente de otra época_.


----------



## Laia

Lo del vio, fue, etc ya lo sabía, me lo enseñaron así. Pero lo de éste, sólo...  
En fin, pues vale, esto es lo que hay entonces


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Laia said:
			
		

> Lo del vio, fue, etc ya lo sabía, me lo enseñaron así. Pero lo de éste, sólo...
> En fin, pues vale, esto es lo que hay entonces


 
Lo mismo, me dijeron en la escuela que esos monosílabos no se acentúan. Pero, si estando solo quiero solo no confundirme con los acentos en esta palabra y esta sin acento creo que me confunde de más


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Yo creo que la gente suele poner tilde en los monosílabos como "fué" porque tienen un acento muy marcado.


----------



## WillyLandron

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Yo creo que la gente suele poner tilde en los monosílabos como "fué" porque tienen un acento muy marcado.



Creo que la lectura también influye. "Fue" llevaba la tilde no hace mucho tiempo. Hay otros factores pero bueno...


----------



## Laia

Bueno yo aquí discrepo... si se pronunciara la tilde, se rompería el diptongo y se pronunciaría fu-é (parecido al típico _fuet_, el embutido).


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Está vd. despistada  Para que se rompa el diptongo el acento tiene que estar en la "u" (o en la "i" dado el caso). En Español todas las palabras tienen acento y si estuviese en la "u" se escribiría "fúe" ya que estos hiatos llevan tilde de forma excepcional aún siendo la palabra llana acabada en vocal


----------



## Laia

Perdón... sólo soy una aficionada  
Vale. He metido la pata.


----------



## WillyLandron

Laia said:
			
		

> Perdón... sólo soy una aficionada
> Vale. He metido la pata.



Creo que lo que quisiste decir es que "fué" suena más fuerte que "fue" en la mente de algunos al igual que "?qué tomamos?" no suena igual que "?que tomamos?" o sea que con acento se pronuncia Q-U-E de una forma más marcada.


----------



## Alundra

Yo pongo mucho el acento en fue y en dio,  y lo hago única y exclusivamente por costumbre... ya sé que tengo que evitarlo e intentar no ponerlo, de hecho intento prestar toda la atención posible... pero es de esas cosas que las haces instintivamente... como poner "vamos" con "v" en vez de con "b"... por ejemplo... lo has hecho tantas veces y son palabras tan usadas... que es difícil acostumbrarte a desacostumbrarte... pero yo soy muy cabezona...  al final... supongo que acabaré poniéndolo bien...

Alundra.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Sí, a mí alguna vez también se me escapa porque veo muy clara la (anormalmente) mayor fuerza de esa última vocal. De un modo similar, no pronuncio igual "el" que "él". Lo que no sé es si lo hago inconscientemente porque sé que uno lleva tilde y el otro no o si se decidió cuál tiene llevar la tilde diacrítica porque efectivamente uno se tiende a pronunciar con más fuerza que el otro.


----------



## natasha2000

Laia said:
			
		

> So... always?
> 
> Ese libro está ahí.
> Ése está ahí.
> 
> I was teached  taught this way...


A little correction


----------



## natasha2000

BetB said:
			
		

> Be careful:
> about este, ese y aquel: they don't have an accent if they are adjectives (Aquel sillón es rojo) but thy do if they are pronouns (éste es azul, aquél es rojo).
> "Yo sólo quiero aclarar el tema." = Yo solamente quiero aclarar el tema
> "Yo SOLO quiero aclarar el tema." = Yo solo (alone) quiero aclarar el tema.
> 
> "sólo" has accent if it can be replaced by "solamente".


 
También puede ser que SOLO no lleva el acento porque está escrito en mayúsculas, sin embargo, sigue significando solamente. Según la RAE, palabras escritas todas en mayúsculas no necesitan acentos gráficos.


----------



## natasha2000

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Lo mismo, me dijeron en la escuela que esos monosílabos no se acentúan. Pero, si estando solo  quiero solo  sólo no confundirme con los acentos en esta  palabra y esta  ésta sin acento creo que me confunde de más


 
Así está bien...


----------



## Dr. Quizá

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Según la RAE, palabras escritas todas en mayúsculas no necesitan acentos gráficos.



Me temo que eso es completamente incorrecto. Las mayúsculas se somenten a las mismas reglas de acentuación que las minúsculas.


----------



## natasha2000

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Me temo que eso es completamente incorrecto, las mayúsculas se somente a las mismas reglas de acentuación que las minúsculas.


 
Según la RAE, no.


----------



## WillyLandron

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Según la RAE, no.



Según la RAE, *SÍ*. Las mayúsclas se acentúan.

There is a widely believed rule that accents on capital letters can be left out even  though according the foremost authority on Spanish Prescriptive Grammar, the  RAE, they should not be ("Ortografía" 31) a  rule "consistently ignored in print since it creates letters that are  inconveniently tall" (Butt and Benjamin 533). 

Real Academia Española, _Ortografía de la lengua española_. Madrid,1999. http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gespub000001.nsf/(voanexos)/arch9E7D58ED6C5CBB54C1256E670038B91C/$FILE/Ortografia.pdf

Butt, John and Carmen Benjamin. _A Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish_.  3rd ed. Chicago: NTC, 2000.


----------



## Alundra

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Según la RAE, no.


 
Según la RAE, las mayúsculas llevan tilde si les corresponde.

Punto 4.10
http://www.campusred.net/rae/pdf/capitulo_4.pdf

Alundra.


----------



## natasha2000

Alundra said:
			
		

> Según la RAE, las mayúsculas llevan tilde si les corresponde.
> 
> Punto 4.10
> http://www.campusred.net/rae/pdf/capitulo_4.pdf
> 
> Alundra.


 
Si, tenéis razón. Lo que pasa es que a mi me han enseñado así, a lo mejor así era antes... Acabo de buscar en la página de la RAE y he visto que me he equivocado. Perdón.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

El mito de que no se acentuan viene seguramente de que las viejas máquinas de escribir no están preparadas para poner esas tildes correctamente, ya que las tienen adaptadas a las minúsculas y sobreescriben las mayúsculas, pero no va a ser una carencia mecánica la que regule la ortografía.


----------



## WillyLandron

About _proh*í*be _with the accent:

What I was told is that _prohibe _should be pronounced something like PROY-bay.  The tilde is needed to place the accent on the letter i and force the third syllable.  So, PROY-bay vs. pro-EE-bay. The RAE thinks the *H* does not separate the *O* and the *I*.


----------

